# Best Call Recorder?



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

*What Call Recorder app do you use / think is best?*​
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.skvalex.callrecorder&feature=search_result 0http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=806451 (Might work) 0Other0


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been looking around, as I know the kernel I use supports call-recording, and my ROM of choice (CyanogenMod) does not yet cook it in (Slayher? Thoughts?). So, in checking in the market, I've found two that look good, but I'd be interested in hearing what everyone else thinks. Free and open-source apps are preferred, but obviously not required.

All the best,

-HG

P.S. Please don't bring legal discussions in here, I am very aware of when it is legal and when it is not to use call recording.

*[EDIT]:* I apologize for the links not showing up as the app names; first poll fail. The Apps are 1) Call Recorder by skvalex and 2) rVoix by AVS. *[/EDIT]*


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Choice number one with Tiamat kernel. Only way to go. Its worth buying though.


----------

